# Music while on hold..



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2008)

OK, this is funny, I am on hold w/ Columbus Foods & the song is _Slip inside my sleeping bag_ by ZZ TOP    

I have 2 questions for you to answer.

1) What  would your onhold music be?

2) What songs have you heard while onhold & who was it?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 12, 2008)

well, if things have been going badly with the company and customer service is backed up....

"highway to hell"  :twisted:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Mar 12, 2008)

My hold music would be a continuous loop of 80's hits.  That is what I do when I am making soap, set the XM to 80's and rock out!


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2008)

"Henry the 8th I amIam Henry the 8th I am....Henry the 8th IamIam Henry the 8th Iammmmmmmmmmmmmm.....on and on... lol"


for real though...probably something different...Id throw some reggae, maybe some 80s stuff, gospel, just a bunch of all different types of music.... so you dont get TOOO bored while waiting on the phone (I called Apple computers once and I think I could have driven to their corporate office accross the US before the rep picked up....)


----------



## NeosoulSister (Mar 13, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> My hold music would be a continuous loop of 80's hits.  That is what I do when I am making soap, set the XM to 80's and rock out!



Yes, I totally agree, although I'm a Sirius gal.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 14, 2008)

Since I usually only pick up the phone as a last resort when email has been unsuccesful, I'd need some nice James Taylor to calm me down...

The WORST hold music I ever heard was for a company I used to work for, Our hold music was generic MUSAK, but it was the same very short tune over and over and over.... our clients, many of whom called in several times a day begged and begged us to change it, but the powers that be wouldn't do that because they didn't want to be too "contraversial" in their music choice since there is always someone who won't approve... It isn't like  we said, "Hey let's play Nine inch Nails as our hold music" We just wanted anything other than what we had.


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine would be Ani Difranco.

The worst I've had to endure was Brittany and Christina in Spanish for over 20 minutes. At least the Spanish made it interesting, if it had been in English I would have given up and tried back.


----------



## IanT (Apr 7, 2008)

I lovvvvvvvvvvvvvve Ani Defranco...I forgot all about her til you posted that!! ever heard her poem "coming up" or "we are coming up " or something like that ... sooo goood


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 8, 2008)

At my job our on hold music is the lite peppy station! Mine would be the awesome 80's.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine would be classic songs from motown. Temptations, Gladys Knight and the Pips, Smokey Robinson etc.


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2008)

temptations....thats the good stuff...


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 15, 2008)

I am all across the board with my music and you can tell if you ever call my cell....everything from contemporary Christian music to 60s/70s to big band, jazz/blues and motown!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, this is funny, I am on hold w/ Columbus Foods & the song is _Slip inside my sleeping bag_ by ZZ TOP
> 
> I have 2 questions for you to answer.
> 
> ...




1)  Taking Care of Business or the one that goes "I go to parties, I stay there till  four.  Its hard to leave when you can't find the door."  I can never remember songs names.  Or, better yet... "Rubber ducky, you're the one.  You make bath time SO MUCH FUN!!!"

2) Check You for Ticks, By Brad Paisley..... I had to laugh


----------



## IanT (May 1, 2008)

Rubber ducky im offfffalllyyy (thats how i used to say it lol) fond of yooooooooooooooooooooooouuu.... oohh I miss that song lol!! I second that one lol

sung by kermit or whichever one of the muppets it was


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Rubber ducky im offfffalllyyy (thats how i used to say it lol) fond of yooooooooooooooooooooooouuu.... oohh I miss that song lol!! I second that one lol
> 
> sung by kermit or whichever one of the muppets it was



Dude, it was Ernie on Sesame Street!  Thought that would be fitting for a soap business along with, "Splish Splash, I was takin' a bath..."


----------



## IanT (May 1, 2008)

YEAAAAH!! now I remember!!! That was the best...ahhh good times reminiscing 

I used to watch sesame street like it was my job


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

LOL same here.  Too bad though, the new ones aren't nearly as good as the really old ones and the ones from the early 90's.  I wish I could buy season 1 for my cousins/progeny.


----------



## IanT (May 2, 2008)

FOR REAL! the new kids shows SUCK!! I miss the old cartoons like bugs bunny, popeye, mickey mouse, the roadrunner, all the looney tunes...ahhhhh those were the days!! when the cartoons were good...not just annoying !


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

totally


----------

